# SCB Stingray 238 Widebody / Mercury Racing 300XS



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB Stingray 238 Widebody
LOA 23'8"
Beam 103" 
Static Draft at Transom 13"
Features SCB's Vented Tunnel System for Shallow Hole Shot & Running.
Deep Air Compression Tunnels for Amazing Rough Water Ride.

Shallow running & hole shot. Runs big water ultra smooth and dry, & fast.

This one is running 65-68 mph range with a 26xs, but we are seeing over 20% prop slip at WOT. 
Should be in the 14%-16% range. Prop testing starts.


Demo available in Kemah, TX by appointment.

SCB Factory
979 824-5711


----------



## greenfinder (Aug 24, 2005)

Beautiful design and my favorite....not too big...not too small....just right
Great job.....this will be a winner


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

greenfinder said:


> Beautiful design and my favorite....not too big...not too small....just right
> Great job.....this will be a winner


Thank you!

Yes. This is very cool size. Feels like a compact Big boat, very maneuverable, but eats the water like its 26'.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

A boat that fast should have brake lights. 

I like the concept. Looks like it sits higher in the water than a standard Stingray. What's the draft?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

In love with that boat!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow


----------



## dosseric (Apr 13, 2010)

That's a wide boat - I like it!!

I bet it rides awesome in the rough stuff. It might even outrun me when it gets really nasty.

bag those tabs... and make room for a pair of 200 opti-XS on the back


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

dosseric said:


> That's a wide boat - I like it!!
> 
> I bet it rides awesome in the rough stuff. It might even outrun me when it gets really nasty.
> 
> bag those tabs... and make room for a pair of 200 opti-XS on the back


A pair of Mercury Racing 200XS ROS 15" Mids would be nice, but (2) 300XS's would be just brutal.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Hmmm, very nice, I bet Trey will be very Happy with finished product!!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow, turned out awesome. That extra free board in the rear is begging for a 350 Vrod


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Im Headed South said:


> Wow, turned out awesome. That extra free board in the rear is begging for a 350 Vrod


wow... sweet


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

I like it!!! Definitely sits higher than most SCB's i've seen. Makes me feel more comfortable about fishing rough water and not worrying about waves washing over the back!!!! I will add it to the wish list.


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks awesome can't wait for mine in the bigger version


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

My favorite scb, well done!


----------



## dekelopez (Jul 17, 2012)

I would like the "like" and "share" this picture for a chance to win a free one, but can't figure out where to do it.......?


----------



## specsanddots (Mar 22, 2012)

Wasn't the 25 foot boat that was previoulsy built with the 350 v-rod a 74 to 76 mph boat


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

13" static draft, what's the draft on the 25'?


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Just curious as to where you would put your coolers with this setup? I know one would go in front of the console but where could you put a second?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Gottagofishin said:


> *A boat that fast should have brake lights*.
> 
> I like the concept. Looks like it sits higher in the water than a standard Stingray. What's the draft?


haha!


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

SBC, if you don't mind my asking.....who does your upholstery work? I'm in need of some work on my boat.
That's a beautiful boat for sure.

Thanks


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Great looking boat. I bet it looks like a rocket taking off on those early morning runs.


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

Saw this boat in person Monday at the SCB shop and its one fine rig!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

wellconnected said:


> Just curious as to where you would put your coolers with this setup? I know one would go in front of the console but where could you put a second?


The box that the seats are on is an insulated cooler.


----------



## fishinkid (Feb 18, 2008)

Sweet one day i will have one one day


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> The box that the seats are on is an insulated cooler.


Gotcha....thanks.


----------



## EyeFish (Jun 13, 2013)

Love the boat!! How much? Sorry had to ask


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

I saw this boat going down nasa 1 by the boat ramp today and holy jesus, pics do not do this boat justice, this thing is a sick nasty beast, drooled all over my steering wheel when I drove by it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cuddabang (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome boat! You should run one in the Texas Outlaw Challenge this weekend


----------



## fishman2006 (Sep 22, 2009)

Best SCB to date IMO. I love this design.....perfect size.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*SCB Stingray 238 Widebody*

Heading out to destroy Clear Lake slop.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

incredible.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

very nice rig


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Another work of art by SCB


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Like how you trolled it around with the remote..nice touch!... awesome as always guys. 
t


----------



## Murdershoalwater (Jun 12, 2013)

Dang just when I thought I knew what model scb I wanted I have to see this ! Awsome boat wouldn't expect nothing but the best from scb


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

I love these boats. One day, I'll be a customer, and probably within the next 12-18 months. A guy I know runs your boats, Chris Calhoun. We both have a serious land speed racing addiction.


----------



## jbeaux (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow! Nice rig! Odd question for these style boats but would/could there be an option for a T-Top?


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

jbeaux said:


> Wow! Nice rig! Odd question for these style boats but would/could there be an option for a T-Top?


My guess would be yes! From what I have experienced myself, seen and heard from others, whatever you want Eric and SCB will make it happen!!


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

jbeaux said:


> Wow! Nice rig! Odd question for these style boats but would/could there be an option for a T-Top?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Awesome looking boat Trey and congrats.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Holy FRECKIN SMOKES!!!!!!!! That is by far the best yet! 
AWESOME JOB!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Makes me want to rethink my plans..................................


----------



## d_schist (Nov 20, 2011)

I want one of these....I think

How does it do in shallow water. Is it pretty similar to the Stingray while running?


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

i sure wish i could afford one


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

My gosh that thing is beautiful


----------

